# Two Of My Favorite Sandwiches-----What are yours



## Lon (Mar 3, 2018)

I am on a Sandwich Kick this week with a Reuben Sandwich today and a Monte Cristo yesterday.


----------



## RadishRose (Mar 3, 2018)

Fresh summer tomatoes with Hellman's on white bread.
Roast beef with creamy horseradish on seeded rye.


----------



## James (Mar 3, 2018)

Clubhouse and Chicken Salad


----------



## terry123 (Mar 3, 2018)

RadishRose said:


> Fresh summer tomatoes with Hellman's on white bread.
> Roast beef with creamy horseradish on seeded rye.


Have to agree. Home grown tomatoes with Hellman's and fresh white bread is my favorite lunch/dinner.  Add a few potato chips and a cold glass of 1% milk and I am set for the day!!


----------



## Aunt Bea (Mar 3, 2018)

So many favorites, LOL! 

Grilled cheese, BLT, Club, Diner style hot roast beef or turkey w/mashed, etc...

The Kentucky Hot Brown is hard to beat!

https://www.brownhotel.com/dining/hot-brown


----------



## Mizzkitt (Mar 3, 2018)

I have been playing around with a George Foreman grill. So far I like sliced French Bread slathered with Philly Onion Dip on the inside and whatever I have such as leftover chicken, ham or beef in between. Butter the outside, put in on the grill, wonderful


----------



## Falcon (Mar 3, 2018)

BLTs   with  Best Foods  (Hellmans)  mayo.

Swiss cheese  on rye  bread  with a dab  of  Grey Poupon  (Dijon)  mustard  on it.

And occasionally  a PBJ.


----------



## twinkles (Mar 3, 2018)

corn beef on rye


----------



## IKE (Mar 3, 2018)

Fried baloney with a slice of onion and brown mustard.


----------



## Olivia (Mar 3, 2018)

Grilled cheese on whole wheat and Arby's roast beef. Overall, I'm not really big on sandwiches.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 3, 2018)

Prosciutto ham, Danish cream Havarti cheese, thin sliced onion, mayo and brown mustard on a croissant roll.


----------



## hearlady (Mar 3, 2018)

Never had a Monte Christo to or a Kentucky Hot Brown. I need to try both.....and soon.


----------



## debbie in seattle (Mar 3, 2018)

All of the above!


----------



## CindyLouWho (Mar 3, 2018)

Yum! All of the ones mentioned, plus Tuna Melts, Chicken Salad, Cubans....now I'm hungry!


----------



## applecruncher (Mar 3, 2018)

Reuben

BLT (with fresh home grown tomato slice)


----------



## AZ Jim (Mar 3, 2018)

Turkey, Ham.Tomato, Lettuce,Mayo in Peta Bread.


----------



## Gary O' (Mar 3, 2018)

The following is just my opinion (everbud's got their own buds, these are mine);

*The Reuben*
Done right





Thas right, with sauerkraut, corned beef, Swiss cheese grilled ‘tween slices of rye bread, aaand with (my touch) a hint of thousand island
M-M-M-M

PB and J
My way 

White bread, the good stuff





Butter, the real stuff..from cows

Adam’s crunchy (the only peanut butter)





Smucker’s strawberry jam (jam, not jelly, not preserves...Jam)

Open face




Sometimes the loaf just doesn’t have enough slices


----------



## rkunsaw (Mar 4, 2018)

A classic Reuben is hard to beat. My version of a BAT beats it. Bacon  ( at least 4 slices) Avocado ( sliced or mashed) and Tomato ( peeled and sliced thick) on toasted 100% whole wheat bread.


----------



## HazyDavey (Mar 4, 2018)

Reading about all these great sandwiches has got me hungry! 

I'll go with a pastrami, swiss cheese, tom & bacon with mayo on rye please.


----------



## jujube (Mar 4, 2018)

Sandwiches...yes!...my favorite is any sandwich someone else makes and puts in front of me.

If *I* have to make it, then my favorite is a BLT with lots of mayo.  Second favorite is a North Carolina tomato sandwich on white bread with LOTS of mayo.  

When I was a kid, I loved mayo sandwiches.  Just mayo on white bread.  It was my favorite snack.


----------



## n_brown (Mar 4, 2018)

PB&J, and turkey+swiss on dark rye.


----------



## James (Mar 4, 2018)

Almost forgot this one, "pulled pork n slaw"


----------



## RadishRose (Mar 4, 2018)

Yes, that's good too!


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Mar 4, 2018)

My Mom and I would go to Woolworth's for lunch once in awhile when I was a kid. They had a BLT with a layer of chicken salad that was out of this world. Recently my cousin got me hooked on Tuna fish,bacon and Swiss cheese on rye. Hard to get the proportions right though. To much of any one item can over power the whole sandwich.


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Mar 4, 2018)

Bacon,lettuce,avocado and roasted red bell pepper (I`m not a tomato lover)

Chicken Salad was my favorite as a kid but I have never been able to duplicate my mom`s,darn it!

Turkey,bacon,avocado-with Best Foods mayo,of course (Hellman`s to you folks east of the Rockies)

Egg Salad

Tuna Melts


----------



## hearlady (Mar 5, 2018)

Duke's  Mayonnaise in the south.


----------



## Wren (Mar 5, 2018)

Fresh salmon and coleslaw


----------



## Ruthanne (Mar 5, 2018)

Ham on wheat and turkey on wheat.  Not necessarily my favorites but it's all I have right now.


----------



## Traveler (Mar 5, 2018)

Deep fried shrimp Po' Boy with real cocktail sauce made at the table.


----------



## Lethe200 (Mar 8, 2018)

Reuben - the classic Jewish deli style. Very hard to find here. Always Russian dressing, *never *​Thousand Island or "secret sauce" stuff.

My spouse adores Croque Madame, made without the Bechamel. Good bread, ham but preferably prosciutto, fried eggs, melted aged French Gruyere cheese.


----------



## moviequeen1 (Mar 16, 2018)

Peanut butter and grape jelly on wheat or multigrain bread,tuna fish,and BLT which I haven't had in awhile Sue


----------

